# The PONDCAST - By theTurtleRoom



## Anthony P (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi gang,



I know some folks here have seen some of our past episodes, but for those that haven't, I co-host a radio/podcast show dedicated to reptiles/turtles, called the Pondcast. Monday night, we recorded our 21st episode. The show has been very well received, thus far. If you are interested, there are several ways to access the shows.

When wanting to view the shows live, you can access them through google + and/or youtube.

For archived shows, you can obviously watch on youtube, but also download the shows through iTunes. You can also view them at our site, which is part of theTurtleRoom, at http://thepondcast.com

I will use this thread from now on to share links to upcoming episodes, as well as links to completed shows after they air.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

Our last show covered a bunch of turtle and tortoise species in need of conservation, a collaborative effort we have completed with the TSA, and a scary encounter between a Radiated Tortoise and a Malagasy Tree Boa. Here's the link: https://www.youtube....h?v=JF_ldGdDQL0


----------



## Anthony P (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Anthony P (Jan 31, 2016)

We will have a new episode that we will stream live tomorrow, Feb 1st at 7 PM. 

We will discuss the recent designation of a group of Salamanders on the Injurious Species List and the recent death of the Hoan Kiem Lake Turtle. 

Please tune in and ask us questions live on the air. You can help determine the direction of the conversation.


----------



## Anthony P (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is the new episode that we just finished:


----------



## Anthony P (Jun 5, 2016)

New episode tonight, live at 7PM EST. We will be broadcasting live from a Diamondback Terrapin research project with Amanda Savage and Jordan Gray.


----------

